# How young is -too- young?



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

So, I made my first ever sexing mistake. A single female was weaned and put into the male tank. On my weekend cage cleaning I determined that said 'boy' was actually a very pregnant female.

She's 7 weeks old.

I feel awful, but I suppose mistakes happen. She's obviously been seperated now, and is living with some very motherly does. I would expect her to be about 1 week out of delivering, give or take. She's showing, but certainly not ready to pop just yet.

What should my course of action be with her? Is it better for me to just cull all of the babies immediately, just cull to a reasonably small number, or perhaps even leave her with all babies since the three other does she is with are also pregnant, experienced moms?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She'll probably make it just fine. Idealy, I'd cull as many of the babies as possibly, leaving 3 at least so that the mom's milk glands don't get infected or backed up. And she should make it through just fine.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

- If possible, put her together with an experienced pregnant older female. 
- Feed animal proteins as much as she wants to eat. 
- Add some dandelion leafes each day to induce milk.
- After birth: Take away most babies.

Btw: S*** happens, even experienced breeders make mistakes...

Good luck, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Just something to add. This is the time of year, depending where you live where local Authorities and there contractors are spraying selective and total weedkillers on grass verges and other areas so if your picking such as Dandelion etc for your mice just be aware that they may have been sprayed .Grow a little patch of Dandelion(Taraxacum officinale) in your garden then your sure they will be ok.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. We have dandelions in our yard so I will be sure to pick only from there. 

She is already with 2 experienced moms, and has been started on scrambled eggs.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Most likely she'll be OK. I agree, though, about the diet and the culling. I'd even think of fostering the ones you keep with another doe to be sure it gets enough to eat; only you can be the judge of that.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Krueger (yes, poor girl is named after Freddy Krueger's momma!) gave birth yesterday, sometime in the morning. 9 bright pink little squirmies.

All does immediately stepped in and were cleaning the kiddos. I haven't looked close enough to see if they are all nursing or not... didn't want to prod too much. Will take a better look today and make culling decisions based on what I find out.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I know this will sound REALLY repetitive, but just to note, how old is the suitable age for breeding for does? Isn't it 10 to 12 weeks?


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes. I don't generally breed anything younger than 10 weeks. This was an accident. I said that in my original post.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh, I know it was an accident. Sorry, I should have made it clear, I was just wondering for future referance.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh! I thought you were trying to indirectly tell me I was bad. Hehe!

Yes, ten weeks is the minimum age recommended, from what I've read on here.


----------

